# Edwardian redbrick, external insulation or not



## rob30 (7 Mar 2012)

We have just got the keys to an old redbrick that we love, but it is as cold as a coffin. 

It is old redbrick to the front and rear, with a cement like substance on the gable end. It is a semi D.

We will internally insulate the front, and plan on external insultation of the gable end. 

We are toying with the idea of externally insulating the back of the house too ( old red brick).

Has anyone done this, and is it a terrible aesthetic mistake, or was a good job done?

Thanks.


----------



## lowCO2design (7 Mar 2012)

if the mechanical fixings can be placed in the brick work joint (ie not damaging the brick work) then you are simply covering the existing brick work which can be uncovered at a later date if required... 

your probably doing the right thing on the front, but do consider the dry-lining specification carefully and where the due point will be. 

also consider and detail the window, eaves and foundation level carefully as many of the 'men in white vans' pay little attention to cold bridges at these junctions.


----------



## ccfc (7 Mar 2012)

Why dont you externally insulate the whole house and put a brick finish on both front and back


----------



## seantheman (7 Mar 2012)

ccfc said:


> Why dont you externally insulate the whole house and put a brick finish on both front and back


 
What kind of finished depth are we talking about here for insulation and brick?


----------



## ccfc (8 Mar 2012)

Insulation depth is usually around 100-120mm,its not a brick that's
used,its actually a brick effect plaster


----------



## lowCO2design (10 Mar 2012)

ccfc said:


> Why dont you externally insulate the whole house and put a brick finish on both front and back


Edwardian redbrick


rob30 said:


> old redbrick that we love
> We will internally insulate the front,


the front, facing the street, presumably with other similar looking façades

the EWI finishes will never last, age, or effectively copy a traditional, 100+ brick finish, because they are:


ccfc said:


> brick effect



so, your second reply answers your first question


----------



## ccfc (10 Mar 2012)

the front, facing the street, presumably with other similar looking façades

the EWI finishes will never last, age, or effectively copy a traditional, 100+ brick finish, because they are:


so, your second reply answers your first question[/QUOTE]


Where is your evidence that ewi finishes don't last.I've seen buildings in
Germany that have been there for well over 35yrs and still look good,maybe
Just a bit dirty.
As for edwardian,you can buy edwardian brick slips and use them
If you really wanted that aged authentic look


----------



## lowCO2design (10 Mar 2012)

> Where is your evidence that ewi finishes don't last.I've seen buildings in
> Germany that have been there for well over 35yrs and still look good,maybe
> Just a bit dirty.


I've NO problem with this (my previous post was ONLY in reference to brick slips, but now that you bring up lifespan oif render finishes - there are some real shoddy products/manufacturerers/ installers on the market that are best avoided - generally the cheaper ones)


> As for edwardian,you can buy edwardian brick slips and use them
> If you really wanted that aged authentic look


yea right! let see some examples! Ive yet to here a conservation officer agree or an architect for that matter, some hope..


----------



## paddi22 (11 Mar 2012)

none of the insulation finishes can compare to the style and look of real edwardian red brick. i think its an absolute crime to cover it up, and will destroy the authentic look of the house.   surely there should be an onus on people buying these house to respect the design of the original house in some way?  is there some way of just insulating the inner part?


----------



## ccfc (11 Mar 2012)

lowCO2design said:


> I've NO problem with this (my previous post was ONLY in reference to brick slips, but now that you bring up lifespan oif render finishes - there are some real shoddy products/manufacturerers/ installers on the market that are best avoided - generally the cheaper ones)
> yea right! let see some examples! Ive yet to here a conservation officer agree or an architect for that matter, some hope..



You never mentioned brick slips but did give a sweeping statement on EWI finishes

I would agree with you that there are very shoddy manufacturers and installers
But in the current climate price is now king and corners and proper specs are not being followed.i think this is going to lead to major issues down the line when these installers and manufacturers will be long gone out of the country.

I can't give  personal specific examples of brick slips but do a quick google search and you will find lots of examples of brick slip finishes on  EWI.


----------



## threebedsemi (12 Mar 2012)

rob30
You are facing what is an increasing problem of energy efficiency best practice v. conservation of historic buildings. 
In terms of the front elevation, first of all double check that your house is not in a conservation area, as if you are that might pretty well knock touching the front elevation on the head.

You should check in person prior work done in a similar situation to your own by any supplier before proceeding with the work to the front of your house.

If you do end up combining interior and exterior insulation solutions, remember that you should turn the interior insulation around the corner by 400-600mm to 'lap' with the external insulation on the outside wall to minimise cold bridging. This will look odd internally unless you can mask it by shelving, presses, etc.

For what its worth, in my opinion, you should not go down the 'brick slip' route on the front elevation. It will never achieve the same character that 150 year old, hand made brick has.

A picture of a horse is not the same thing as a horse.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## octo (10 May 2012)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but just wondering where the OP is going with this, as I have a similar dilemma.

Also, presumably by going for internal insulation, you will be destroying some of the old coving and other features.... but if you're putting up some internal insulation, why not go all the way?


----------

